# Performance: 4850x2 vs. GTX 285



## paulm (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey!

Does anyone know what kind of performance difference there is between a 4850x2 2GB and a GTX 285 1GB?

I plan to run it at 1680x1050 and I will be upgrading to 1980x1200 in the near future.

Will I notice much of a performance difference (disregarding any bottlenecks) between the two cards? Is it enough to justify a price difference of about $75?

Thanks!


----------



## Charper2013 (Feb 16, 2009)

http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1392019


----------



## erocker (Feb 16, 2009)

Get whatever is cheapest. Your eyes aren't going to notice the difference between 120 FPS and 130 FPS.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 16, 2009)

erocker said:


> Get whatever is cheapest. Your eyes aren't going to notice the difference between 120 FPS and 130 FPS.


Truth.


----------



## paulm (Feb 16, 2009)

erocker said:


> Get whatever is cheapest. Your eyes aren't going to notice the difference between 120 FPS and 130 FPS.



And what if I throw in a 4870 or 260 in there? I just don't want to get more power than I need and then just start doing w/e this guy is doing: 

Then again, I want to be a little future proof....


----------



## mp3boy (Feb 18, 2009)

get a gtx 285. I heard the 4870X2 drivers are horrible. I checked out a couple reviews, and i was proven right =P

i got a 285...and i'm VERY happy with it. Plus, it has the added bonus of running cooler, and much quiter ^.^


----------



## RevengE (Feb 18, 2009)

mp3boy said:


> get a gtx 285. I heard the 4870X2 drivers are horrible. I checked out a couple reviews, and i was proven right =P
> 
> i got a 285...and i'm VERY happy with it. Plus, it has the added bonus of running cooler, and much quiter ^.^



No you mean the drivers for the 4850x2, And no again they are much better than before.Both are great cards whatever choice you make you will be happy with.


----------



## PennySavre (Feb 18, 2009)

I think it comes down to whether someone is willing to accept any possible issues that might come with dual GPU, but may not, over a single GPU card. The GTX 285 seems like a powerful card but the 4850x2 2GB might be a little better or that's what I think I see benchmarks showing sometimes, not always. I would probably choose the GTX 285 since I don't really see performance being too different but maybe not if it costs more.


----------



## Asylum (Feb 18, 2009)

I just upgraded to the 285 and im happy with it...Runs cool and very little noise!!


----------



## mp3boy (Feb 18, 2009)

PennySavre said:


> I think it comes down to whether someone is willing to accept any possible issues that might come with dual GPU, but may not, over a single GPU card. The GTX 285 seems like a powerful card but the 4850x2 2GB might be a little better or that's what I think I see benchmarks showing sometimes, not always. I would probably choose the GTX 285 since I don't really see performance being too different but maybe not if it costs more.



good man ^.^ I totally agree. Although the 4870X2 mught have more raw power than the gtx 285, sli/crossfire always has some sort of issue for most games. You may see some microstuttering, or you may even see a decrease in performance w/ sli (Rainbow 6 vegas 2) so that's why i stopped using sli after my 8800gt sli setup XD

just my 2 cents


----------



## RevengE (Feb 18, 2009)

mp3boy said:


> good man ^.^ I totally agree. Although the 4870X2 mught have more raw power than the gtx 285, sli/crossfire always has some sort of issue for most games. You may see some microstuttering, or you may even see a decrease in performance w/ sli (Rainbow 6 vegas 2) so that's why i stopped using sli after my 8800gt sli setup XD
> 
> just my 2 cents



we are not talking about the 4870x2..it's the 4850x2


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 18, 2009)

I have two HD4850 1GB Sonics and a GTX280, as the 285 is only marginally faster than the 280, i can say that two 4850's just clocked at 725mhz each are significantly faster, in COD WaW by some 8FPS minimum, in 3D Mark 2006, by almost 2000 points!  however both are great and if both can give you what you need, go for the cheapest as some have said...... are you getting a new PSU?  I only ask because the 2 reviews i read last night on the 285 actually show that despite the lower fabrication and power, at load the 285 actually pulls more amps than the 280, if that is the case you may be cutting it fine if you overclock CPU etc.


----------



## marvelous211 (Feb 19, 2009)

x2 is faster even a little cheaper.  There are some drawbacks of multi=gpu solution.

In this case I would just save a whole lot more money and get a 4850x2 512mb x2.  Only $235 and still be neck and neck with 285.  Unless you are running 2560x1600 the benefits of having 1gig of ram is minimal.


----------



## DarkMatter (Feb 19, 2009)

At any setting below 1920x1200 4xAA the GTX285 is significantly faster, at higher resolutions and AA the X2 has he edge. But as many have told you both will run any game just well, so one being faster than the other doesn't really mean too much. So I would just take whatever one is cheaper, but taking into account I would have to live with the "issues" that a multi-GPU solution carries with the X2. Most of times those issues are no more than taking some extra weeks to get support for some newer games though, but while some can wait, others don't, you are already informed.


----------



## 3870x2 (Feb 19, 2009)

If it is too much power now, it will be great in 6 months, just enough in 12, and ready to upgrade in 18.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 19, 2009)

4850x2 1GB (512MBx2) is your best option here 

Get this 4850x2 and either this PSU or this one if you buy today (19th of feb '09)


----------



## Binge (Feb 19, 2009)

Another one of these kinds of threads... multi-gpu<single-gpu in all circumstances and the GTX285 will continue to get driver support while the 4850x2 has been forgotten about and will not recieve driver support.


----------



## 3870x2 (Feb 19, 2009)

people are always saying there are so many problems with multi gpu solutions, Ive played just about all games out there, and haven't had any, any, ANY problems at all whatsoever, no crash, no slow-down, no BSODs, no lower performance, nothing.
The only problem ive ever had is for some reason I only get like 60-70 fps on company of heros at 1920x1200 8x16x, while everyone else seem to get closer to 200¿?¿?
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Zotac/GeForce_GTX_295/9.html
The only times ive seen differences in frames from an equivalent GPU are when it is above 60 FPS, which really doesn't matter.


----------



## freakshow (Feb 19, 2009)

i have a 4850x2 1Gig version and im loving it


----------



## DarkMatter (Feb 19, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> people are always saying there are so many problems with multi gpu solutions, Ive played just about all games out there, and haven't had any, any, ANY problems at all whatsoever, no crash, no slow-down, no BSODs, no lower performance, nothing.
> The only problem ive ever had is for some reason I only get like 60-70 fps on company of heros at 1920x1200 8x16x, while everyone else seem to get closer to 200¿?¿?
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Zotac/GeForce_GTX_295/9.html
> The only times ive seen differences in frames from an equivalent GPU are when it is above 60 FPS, which really doesn't matter.



The problem is that the issues are erratic and appear to some people, and don't for others. But there is a lot of games that it's not until the next mayor driver that the support is implemented. When a single GPU can handle the game just well, which turns out to be most of the times, you can0t notice a difference, BUT you are not getting the performance you paid for.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 19, 2009)

but is the price difference justified?

also Binge... PLEASE link me to proof where 4850x2 will be abandoned... I searched for it but didn't find anything saying that


----------



## 3870x2 (Feb 19, 2009)

I dont think he means abandoned as much as covered up.  First, they didn't offer any driver support when it came out (none, whatsoever, all you had was the driver disk that comes with it), then only a few companies came out with it, it is not actively advertised, it has very low market share, pretty much a ghost of a card, so you will probably get zero support, and I wouldn't see any drivers made in the future for support.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 19, 2009)

I see.... but does it still justify the price to get a gtx 285?


----------



## Binge (Feb 19, 2009)

I do mean the 4850x2 has been abandoned.  ONLY ONE company made/makes the 4850x2, that's Sapphire.  Sapphire needs to write their own drivers for the 4850x2.  Are they going to make any more??? No! They are still on Catalyst 9.1 drivers and ONLY these drivers will work with the video card.

Proof?  http://www.sapphiretech.com/us/support/drivers.php



n-ster said:


> I see.... but does it still justify the price to get a gtx 285?


I don't know.  I didn't buy into the 4850x2.  I bought a GTX280 at a better price than you can get a 4850x2 for... so was I satisfied with the price of the GTX280?  No.  Did I still get one?  Yes.


----------



## paulm (Feb 19, 2009)

Damn guys, I didn't want this to get back to the multi GPU vs. single GPU argument 

Then again, seeing as there is some belief that there is a conspiracy against the 4850x2, I may have to get something else (plus Amazon ran out of them, and they had the 2GB at $260 AR).

May I change the topic to which card is most worth getting at under $350 or so?


----------



## Binge (Feb 19, 2009)

Let's say you can get any video card on the market except the dual gpu solutions for less than $350.  What would YOU choose Paulm?


----------



## n-ster (Feb 19, 2009)

Binge said:


> Let's say you can get any video card on the market except the dual gpu solutions for less than $350.  What would YOU choose Paulm?



Isn't that he's asking us in the first place?


----------



## Binge (Feb 19, 2009)

I don't think he's giving us the benefit of putting enough of his own thought into it.  No offense Paulm, and none to you N.  The decision ultimately comes down to Paulm so he's going to make the choice anyway.  I can rant and rave all I want about how the GTX260s got me to sell my 4870x2, but that doesn't seem to meet the standards of some folks and they just want to argue with each other and play fanboy.  I really think this should be about what Paulm wants, and not about how stingy some of our forum members can be when considering their next GPU solution on a budget.  Trust me I know how stingy some people can be.  I try and sell stuff I don't use here.

Just take a moment to consider that you can find ANY single GPU solution on the market for under $350.  What would be YOUR solution given that you can afford any of those GPUs?


----------



## n-ster (Feb 19, 2009)

I see... (btw, idk how we could take offense on wtv you said ) could you link me to stuff that say single > multiple gpu or PM it to me... I would like to investigate this further 

I think what Binge is trying to say here Paulm, is that you should give suggestions yourself (and explanation of why you chose them) so that not only can we direct you to a very good buy, we can teach you how to do it yourself... We don't want you to become like the ones that ask others to choose their rigs for them and buy it without thinking more for themselves...


----------



## spearman914 (Feb 19, 2009)

GTX 285 = 4870x2 - 1% performance. So i think 4850x2 < GTX285.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 19, 2009)

ATI always. 4850x2 will be a huge performance gain from your current card. If you have some money later on, grab a nice quad core


----------



## r9 (Feb 19, 2009)

Get 4850x2 cheaper and more badass than 285


----------



## n-ster (Feb 19, 2009)

Binge does have a point guys...


----------



## paulm (Feb 20, 2009)

Binge said:


> I don't think he's giving us the benefit of putting enough of his own thought into it.  No offense Paulm, and none to you N.  The decision ultimately comes down to Paulm so he's going to make the choice anyway.  I can rant and rave all I want about how the GTX260s got me to sell my 4870x2, but that doesn't seem to meet the standards of some folks and they just want to argue with each other and play fanboy.  I really think this should be about what Paulm wants, and not about how stingy some of our forum members can be when considering their next GPU solution on a budget.  Trust me I know how stingy some people can be.  I try and sell stuff I don't use here.
> 
> Just take a moment to consider that you can find ANY single GPU solution on the market for under $350.  What would be YOUR solution given that you can afford any of those GPUs?



Pah, I understand what your getting at..

I know that any single GPU option is open to me (and some dual card setups also), but I truly want what will be performing the best, has few compatibility issues (I don't mind waiting a few weeks for new drivers for a new game, for example, I don't buy games as soon as they come out anyway). Its always a plus if it retains value, but I'm not sure how predictable that is.

Currently I'm looking at getting two 512MB 4870's and crossfiring them (on sale @ newegg for cheap), or getting a 285.

I had a EVGA GTX 280 at one point, but it died and I returned it for a refund.

I'm going to try to upgrade to i7 in the near future, when I have sufficient funds.

I really want to know what will give me the best performance, and preferably as cheap as possible 

P.S. I don't give a rat's ass about Nvidia vs. ATI, honestly, I don't. I do care about the company who's sticker is on the card, but not enough to justify a significant price difference.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 20, 2009)

The 4850X2 will be supported from 9.1 on. I say go with that, I'm loving the performance of my two 4830's over my old 280.


----------



## freakshow (Feb 20, 2009)

Binge said:


> I do mean the 4850x2 has been abandoned.  ONLY ONE company made/makes the 4850x2, that's Sapphire.  Sapphire needs to write their own drivers for the 4850x2.  Are they going to make any more??? No! They are still on Catalyst 9.1 drivers and ONLY these drivers will work with the video card.
> 
> Proof?  http://www.sapphiretech.com/us/support/drivers.php
> 
> ...



where is it i dont see the proof anywhere all ati cards are on 9.1 catalyst and so what if one company makes them thats doesnt mean they are abandoned


----------



## wolf (Feb 20, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> The 4850X2 will be supported from 9.1 on. I say go with that, I'm loving the performance of my two 4830's over my old 280.



it does seem ATi are ROP limited now not shader limited, it would be nice to see a 32 ROP ati card with 1280 sp's (effectively a single card 4830CF setup)


----------



## n-ster (Feb 20, 2009)

I heard saphire has a bad rep for making the drivers on their own... common, saphire would make money if they didn't update 4850xs drivers... You've got to admit that that possibility is high, and even if they would do it, they would probably do it bad... which drive you prefer, an ATI driver or a crappy saphire driver? the performance loss is huge when you have bad drivers...

is it's a risk you are willing to take to not be able to play games released after Q1 of 2009, or most likely get a 4850x1 performance with those crappy drivers, then go for it


----------



## Wile E (Feb 20, 2009)

Binge said:


> I do mean the 4850x2 has been abandoned.  ONLY ONE company made/makes the 4850x2, that's Sapphire.  Sapphire needs to write their own drivers for the 4850x2.  Are they going to make any more??? No! They are still on Catalyst 9.1 drivers and ONLY these drivers will work with the video card.
> 
> Proof?  http://www.sapphiretech.com/us/support/drivers.php
> 
> ...


No, ATI supports the card now.

And plain and simple, the 4850X2 is faster than the 285 in most cases. It's well supported on all modern games. There are only a few games that have issues with dual gpu cards. If the OP plays those games, that's something to take into consideration, if he doesn't play those games, then it doesn't matter.

The X2 is anywhere from $60 (for the 1GBx2 model) to $115 cheaper (for the 512MB x 2 model).

The choice is pretty clear to me, the 285 isn't worth the extra cash. Now, if they were within $20 of each other, I'd say grab the 285, hands down. but they aren't, so I won't. lol.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 20, 2009)

that doesn't look like sapphire's website to me


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 20, 2009)

DarkMatter said:


> The problem is that the issues are erratic and appear to some people, and don't for others. But there is a lot of games that it's not until the next mayor driver that the support is implemented. When a single GPU can handle the game just well, which turns out to be most of the times, you can0t notice a difference, BUT you are not getting the performance you paid for.





partially agree . . . I think the only reason it seems like so often there's multi-GPU issues is simply from how much more often people complain . . . and I can see their point as well, after spending the kind of money required for one dual-GPU card, or two single-GPU cards - you expect everything to work.

In instances where a game profile has not yet been implimented with the drivers, this is where the various frame rendering methods should come into play - the drivers should be able to determine what kind of rendering would best suit the game if a profile isn't available . . . but this doesn't always happen.

The next issue arises with how well the game engine itself is willing to cooperate with multi-GPU setups.  Some games have issues, and until the developer releases a patch, new game drivers won't help mGPU setups (e.g. Crysis).

I can thankfully say I've never had any crossfire issues with any of my setups.  One of my biggest gripes with ATI, though, is not being able to manually set multi-GPU frame rendering method - which nVidia, IIRC, allows one to do.  Second issue is being forced to use CAT AI for crossfire to even be enabled.  It can lead to rendering issues with some games.  As to the microstutter - sometimes, it's more apparent right after a game level loads, depending on the game.  Once the game is actually running though, it's almost always very smooth as texture swaps tend to be handled better.  In regards to other issues . . . I've never had any, again, with any of my setups.


Anyhow, to get back to the OT - both are good cards - but without a hi-res screen, you won't really be able to tap the full power of the 4850x2.  Both the 4850x2 and the 4870x2 really show what they're capable of when pressured to render high-res, with AA . . . but at lower res the 285 is really more suited.  With two GPUs, you'll have high frame rates, but all that extra rendering power is just being wasted, IMHO.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 20, 2009)

imperialreign said:


> partially agree . . . I think the only reason it seems like so often there's multi-GPU issues is simply from how much more often people complain . . . and I can see their point as well, after spending the kind of money required for one dual-GPU card, or two single-GPU cards - you expect everything to work.
> 
> In instances where a game profile has not yet been implimented with the drivers, this is where the various frame rendering methods should come into play - the drivers should be able to determine what kind of rendering would best suit the game if a profile isn't available . . . but this doesn't always happen.
> 
> ...


This is a condition that doesn't exist in the computer world. It just means the part will have a longer useful lifespan.


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 20, 2009)

Wile E said:


> This is a condition that doesn't exist in the computer world. It just means the part will have a longer useful lifespan.



I understand that . . . what I was trying to infer is that, why render to a 1440x900 at an avg. 160 FPS when you could render to a 1920x1200 at an avg. 85 FPS (*numbers randomly pulled from thin air*), all the while using the same amount of power it would take to render the lower resolution?  Although the lower FPS looks worse in black & white, you'd be very hard pressed to notice the difference in game (in most cases).

It just seems like a waste, y'know?


----------



## wolf (Feb 20, 2009)

Wile E said:


> This is a condition that doesn't exist in the computer world. It just means the part will have a longer useful lifespan.



agree to that statement, however i disagree that the 4850X2 is the "better" card.

surely it can post higher max FPS, and sometimes higher MIN fps, but the GTX280/285 is consistent. there's no sudden spikes, drops or micro stutter, which by the way i noticed with not only 2x4870 in CF, but with ONE !!!

with the X2 you may find yourself @ single card performance, whereas the single, beefier card will consistently provide better min FPS, no need for special game profiles or any of the likes.


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 20, 2009)

wolf said:


> agree to that statement, however i disagree that the 4850X2 is the "better" card.
> 
> surely it can post higher max FPS, and sometimes higher MIN fps, but the GTX280/285 is consistent. there's no sudden *spikes, drops or micro stutter, which by the way i noticed with not only 2x4870 in CF, but with ONE* !!!
> 
> with the X2 you may find yourself @ single card performance, whereas the single, beefier card will consistently provide better min FPS, no need for special game profiles or any of the likes.



this is a common issue to any multi-GPU setup . . . whether both GPUs reside on the same PCB or on seperate PCBs.

each GPU has it's own set of DRAM, and multi-GPU setups typically stout more DRAM than a single card . . . the micro-stutter and performance hiccups tend to occur from loading textures into memory, the more textures that need to be loaded up, the longer the in-game pause.

Although it's a common issue to mGPU setups, I can't really hash on it as being a major disadvantage.  The micro-stutter is usually very short lived, and tends to happen more at game loadout.  Doing a little SYS OCing will also trim away at how long it takes for the GPUs to access all the texture info they want.


----------



## Megasty (Feb 20, 2009)

Wile E said:


> This is a condition that doesn't exist in the computer world. It just means the part will have a longer useful lifespan.



My rig is a perfect example of that. The only game that I play that tries to use all that power is GTA IV & it still fails hard.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 20, 2009)

wolf said:


> agree to that statement, however i disagree that the 4850X2 is the "better" card.
> 
> surely it can post higher max FPS, and sometimes higher MIN fps, but the GTX280/285 is consistent. there's no sudden spikes, drops or micro stutter, which by the way i noticed with not only 2x4870 in CF, but with ONE !!!
> 
> with the X2 you may find yourself @ single card performance, whereas the single, beefier card will consistently provide better min FPS, no need for special game profiles or any of the likes.



Yeah, but that only effects him if he actually plays those games that don't work well in Crossfire, and those are actually quite few.

And the stuttering problem you have is likely because of powerplay. It's fromt he ram speeds of the 4870's changing back to 2D clocks for some unknown reason. 4850's don't have the problem, and you can easily solve the problem on the 70's be flashing a bios that does not change the ram clocks.


----------



## wolf (Feb 20, 2009)

imperialreign said:


> this is a common issue to any multi-GPU setup . . . whether both GPUs reside on the same PCB or on seperate PCBs.
> 
> each GPU has it's own set of DRAM, and multi-GPU setups typically stout more DRAM than a single card . . . the micro-stutter and performance hiccups tend to occur from loading textures into memory, the more textures that need to be loaded up, the longer the in-game pause.
> 
> Although it's a common issue to mGPU setups, I can't really hash on it as being a major disadvantage.  The micro-stutter is usually very short lived, and tends to happen more at game loadout.  Doing a little SYS OCing will also trim away at how long it takes for the GPUs to access all the texture info they want.



i totally get where your coming from, but it happened with 1 card! that really got me....

and im all about the FPS and game smoothness, a spit second drop to 0 FPS kills the experience for me entirely.

having said that, i did experience a tiny amount (hardly noticeable) on my 8600GT SLi setup, much much less noticeable than on my single 4870 on a CF board....

and having said all of that, my GTX295 has not hiccuped once, not even once. I dont understand it to be honest (maybe bad drivers?), but from experience, i HAVE to recommend against mainly dual and single cards in the HD48XX series for just that reason.


----------



## marvelous211 (Feb 22, 2009)

DarkMatter said:


> At any setting below 1920x1200 4xAA the GTX285 is significantly faster, at higher resolutions and AA the X2 has he edge. But as many have told you both will run any game just well, so one being faster than the other doesn't really mean too much. So I would just take whatever one is cheaper, but taking into account I would have to live with the "issues" that a multi-GPU solution carries with the X2. Most of times those issues are no more than taking some extra weeks to get support for some newer games though, but while some can wait, others don't, you are already informed.



That's not quite true.  It really depends on the game but X2 usually edges GTX 2 series quite a bit even at lower resolutions.

http://www.firingsquad.com/hardware/sapphire_radeon_4850_x2_review/page4.asp

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Sapphire/HD_4850_X2/16.html



Binge said:


> Another one of these kinds of threads... multi-gpu<single-gpu in all circumstances and the GTX285 will continue to get driver support while the 4850x2 has been forgotten about and will not recieve driver support.



Do you actually have proof to back up your claims?  Just because Nvidia likes to ditch their multi-gpu drivers doesn't mean ATI will.  If anything ATI is pushing multi-gpu solutions over 1 gigantic sized chip like Nvidia.  I'm guessing RV770 cores have same amount of product life as GTX 2 series.


----------



## marvelous211 (Feb 22, 2009)

wolf said:


> it does seem ATi are ROP limited now not shader limited, it would be nice to see a 32 ROP ati card with 1280 sp's (effectively a single card 4830CF setup)



It's more like Texture limited than anything else.  nvidia has lower clocked 80TMU while RV770 consists of 40TMU that is clocked a little faster.

RV770 does 2x per clock compared to nvidia pixel performance.  Same reason why RV770 does well with AA.  RV770 is quite competitive compared gtx200 when it comes to ROP performance.


----------



## wolf (Feb 22, 2009)

Wile E said:


> And the stuttering problem you have is likely because of powerplay. It's fromt he ram speeds of the 4870's changing back to 2D clocks for some unknown reason. 4850's don't have the problem, and you can easily solve the problem on the 70's be flashing a bios that does not change the ram clocks.



awww man not in time to save me from parting them out  but anyway i always move fast when it comes to the latest and greatest gfx cards when they hit the market, hence the 295 

honestly though im still not sold on Multi Gpu MIN FPS, and notice i do not single out crossfire, sli is equally as guilty.

im just getting ahead now because one overclocked 240 SP GTX260 is a helluva lot to fall back on in pear-shaped scaling situations.


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 22, 2009)

mp3boy said:


> get a gtx 285. I heard the 4870X2 drivers are horrible. I checked out a couple reviews, and i was proven right =P
> 
> i got a 285...and i'm VERY happy with it. Plus, it has the added bonus of running cooler, and much quiter ^.^



hmmm, i dont know about that. i have a 4870x2 and there isnt anything that i can throw at it to slow it down...i was playing 2 copies of the witcher on it the other night just for shit and giggles and it didnt even stutter..WOOT!!!-


----------



## Frizz (Feb 22, 2009)

Think about it this way Paulm, you have an intel mobo. 4850x2 now means 4850x2 later meaning quadfire. I've read some reviews on this and 4850 quadfire scales very very well. Going with NVIDIA now means you either gotta sell off your 285 for a better card to upgrade later or buy a mobo that supports SLI plus another 285 which would turn out to be more of a hassle later on. 

4850x2 - Cheaper, potential for future upgrades, in most cases faster than 285? either way no diff to consider but according to your setup 4850x2 would serve you better and become more future proof.


----------

